# خِدمة سؤال وجواب "  متجدد "



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : كيف يشبه الكتاب المقدس الإله بالحيوانات ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : هل يبست التينه في الشجرة مباشرة ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : ماذا فعل يسوع عندما دخل اورشليم مباشرة في الهيكل ؟*




رسم توضيحي للسؤال الذي يَخص : لعن شجرة التين اولاً ، أم طرد الباعة ؟ بين مرقس ومتى .


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : كم عدد لنساء اللواتي ذهبن إلى القبر ؟*

هل هذا تناقض ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : كم عدد الوكلاء لسليمان ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2014)

*تم دمج المضوعات كسلسله متجدده 
منعاً لأغراق القسم 
مع امكانيه الثبيت فيما بعد 
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (30 أغسطس 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : كيف يكون إسحق وحيد إبراهيم في حين أن إسحق الإبن الثاني لإبراهيم ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : كم كان غمر أخزيا حين ملك على اورشليم ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*إذا كان أدم هو الذي اخطأ فلماذا تتحمل البشريه ذنب العقوبة من بعده  ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*خدمة سؤال وجواب : إذا كان المسيح إله فلماذا احتاج لملاك ليدحرج الحجر له ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : هل يُعقل تحريف الكتاب المقدس ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*تم التثبيت*​


----------



## grges monir (5 سبتمبر 2014)

متابع


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : ألا يجب أن يكون الرسل معصومين ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : هل الله يتعب ليستريح ؟ تناقض*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*خِدمة سؤال وجواب : ماهي اخر كلمات المسيح على الصليب ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*ماذا كان اسم ام الملك أبيا ؟*


----------

